# Audio problem



## richard55 (Aug 2, 2010)

i have ahome theatre system which i have just bought a 40" tv and a blueray player all samsung,the problem i have is when i put the home theatre system into d-in mode i am getting no sound,everything works,ie dvds,cds,radio,all have sound,but when watching a movie on the tv with the home theatre system in the d-in mode i am not getting any audio,nor is there any sound when i have my pc switched on which is also part of the system,can anyone help,regards richard.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Richard, welcome to TSF :wave:

We need more info to help...make and model of HT products and a description of how you have it all connected - including the name of the input/outputs (e.g. HDMI cable from "HDMI Out" of BR player to "HDMI In" of Samsung 8850XDE)


----------

